# Boycott car makers investing in autonomous vehicles.



## humandriver (Sep 16, 2014)

Ford just announced a new research & development center in Silicon Valley. Nissan announced their goal of building a commercially available fully autonomous vehicle by 2020. Until these things come into fruition we still vote with our hard earned dollars. I encourage anyone who is making a living behind the wheel to put their money where all our livelihoods are and not support car companies who invest in these technologies.


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

Do you think uber will own those robo fleets?
It's more likely that you will add a few of those cars to your uber account and make a kill


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Every major manufacturer is working on driverless cars. Google also has its own car in trials as we speak.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> Every major manufacturer is working on driverless cars. Google also has its own car in trials as we speak.


Or, write.


----------



## humandriver (Sep 16, 2014)

Toyota, the #1 selling car company in the world isn't. They're focused on things that actually matter, like alternative-energy powered cars (hydrogen) and cars that are generally safer to DRIVE.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm going to be first in line to buy one. Get a skill.


----------



## humandriver (Sep 16, 2014)

What's your skill? Being an arrogant CT asshole?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

You can't stop progress. Autonomous cars will be manufactured no matter what. No one can stop it. This is not where humanity will lose. Let it happen. I guess we shouldn't take our cars into automatic car washes as well if we follow your logic.


----------



## the_radioactive (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm not even gonna talk about how anti- progress that comment is. But let me instead ask you this. How far do you think a driverless car which actually works in the real world is? You really think that boom one day drivers will suddenly become obsolete? Do you think even when cars are reliable and driverless, people will still be comfortable resting their lives on a programmed machine? It'll be several decades before driverless cars are a threat to your job. So chill. Unless you want your children to grow up and be drivers as well, you're probably fine.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

the_radioactive said:


> I'm not even gonna talk about how anti- progress that comment is. But let me instead ask you this. How far do you think a driverless car which actually works in the real world is? You really think that boom one day drivers will suddenly become obsolete? Do you think even when cars are reliable and driverless, people will still be comfortable resting their lives on a programmed machine? It'll be several decades before driverless cars are a threat to your job. So chill. Unless you want your children to grow up and be drivers as well, you're probably fine.


Amen to that!


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

humandriver said:


> Ford just announced a new research & development center in Silicon Valley. Nissan announced their goal of building a commercially available fully autonomous vehicle by 2020. Until these things come into fruition we still vote with our hard earned dollars. I encourage anyone who is making a living behind the wheel to put their money where all our livelihoods are and not support car companies who invest in these technologies.


Stop eating food grown on farms that use harvesting machines. It's putting horses and blacksmiths out of work.


----------



## Emmanuel Hartunian (Feb 6, 2015)

As much as it hurts I think this is a great thing.

Less accidents.
Less drunk driving deaths.
Get work done in the car.
Instantly solve traffic problems.
Reduce pollution massively.
Dealerships, gas stations, auto financing companies are freed up to work elsewhere.

I'd love a world where autonomous cars take off. It'll take some time to get all the benefits, but it will help us progress by leaps and bounds. Reminds me of a story I once heard about two economists. 10 men were shoveling dirt for construction but there were talks of a new vehicle that could move all the dirt and replace those 10 men. One economist said that machine should be banned so people can keep their jobs. The other economist replied by saying if jobs are the priority, take their shovels and hand them spoons.

If autonomous cars become mainstream, it'll free us up to improve another sector.


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

humandriver said:


> Ford just announced a new research & development center in Silicon Valley. Nissan announced their goal of building a commercially available fully autonomous vehicle by 2020. Until these things come into fruition we still vote with our hard earned dollars. I encourage anyone who is making a living behind the wheel to put their money where all our livelihoods are and not support car companies who invest in these technologies.


Yes, stand in the way of human progress! Sorry but you need to either adapt or get out of the way. The world would be much better off if people would end the bs like this every time something new comes along


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Emmanuel Hartunian said:


> As much as it hurts I think this is a great thing.
> 
> Less accidents.
> Less drunk driving deaths.
> ...


How is it going to reduce pollution?
Will be more cars on the road, not less,
I can see the day when you order McDonald's or Jack-in-the-box online and a small rebot car brings your food,

Look at a few of the beach cities in LA, on friday and Saturday night. Many of those people use to walk, now they call uber/lyft.


----------



## Jeremy Joe (Jan 16, 2015)

humandriver said:


> Ford just announced a new research & development center in Silicon Valley. Nissan announced their goal of building a commercially available fully autonomous vehicle by 2020. Until these things come into fruition we still vote with our hard earned dollars. I encourage anyone who is making a living behind the wheel to put their money where all our livelihoods are and not support car companies who invest in these technologies.


well, looks like the Amish folks might support you. LOL.


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

humandriver said:


> Ford just announced a new research & development center in Silicon Valley. Nissan announced their goal of building a commercially available fully autonomous vehicle by 2020. Until these things come into fruition we still vote with our hard earned dollars. I encourage anyone who is making a living behind the wheel to put their money where all our livelihoods are and not support car companies who invest in these technologies.


One correction. Nissan has accelerated their program. Generation 1 of driver assisted Nissans hit the streets in 2017.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh my Gosh... If Google owns all driverless cars and people stop owning it what will happen to all car dealers?


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Sweet Ping said:


> Do you think uber will own those robo fleets?
> It's more likely that you will add a few of those cars to your uber account and make a kill


Yea I was thinking along these lines. Uber doesn't want to be maintaining these things, themselves. Plus why do I need uber, if Ican just have my own fleet of these out their undercutting them.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

By then, I'll be doing something far more fruitful than driving a *********. Go boycott if you will, but innovation will triumph as always.

Not my problem if you're not going to be investing in a better opportunity for yourself. If you're too reliant on freelancing these ridesharing companies which will inevitably replace its drivers one way or another, then good for you. I hope it comes back to bite you in the ass.


----------



## humandriver (Sep 16, 2014)

All the replies in this thread reflect the capitalist mantra of more productivity/lower prices/higher corporate growth that continue to hollow out our economic base and disintegrate our middle class. Autonomous vehicles do not only eliminate the occupation of for hire vehicle drivers (taxi, limo, rideshare) it endangers the whole automotive industry. If personal vehicle ownership goes the way of the dinosaur, then less cars need to be built, less jobs in manufacturing, mechanics, autoparts, car dealerships, commercial trucking and delivery. That means millions of people who may not be productive members of society otherwise out on their ass. That can cause a domino effect and bring the entire economy down.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

humandriver said:


> All the replies in this thread reflect the capitalist mantra of more productivity/lower prices/higher corporate growth that continue to hollow out our economic base and disintegrate our middle class. Autonomous vehicles do not only eliminate the occupation of for hire vehicle drivers (taxi, limo, rideshare) it endangers the whole automotive industry. If personal vehicle ownership goes the way of the dinosaur, then less cars need to be built, less jobs in manufacturing, mechanics, autoparts, car dealerships, commercial trucking and delivery. That means millions of people who may not be productive members of society otherwise out on their ass. That can cause a domino effect and bring the entire economy down.


Maybe a need to save my pennies and buy a Dodge Challenger Hellcat and save it for when this day comes...lol


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> You can't stop progress. Autonomous cars will be manufactured no matter what. No one can stop it


And everyone will be wearing Google Glasses and ride a Segway to work... oh wait. All this driverless car hysteria reminds me of the movies and commercials in the 50s where everyone would have a personal robot by now. Never happened.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

SafeT said:


> And everyone will be wearing Google Glasses and ride a Segway to work... oh wait. All this driverless car hysteria reminds me of the movies and commercials in the 50s where everyone would have a personal robot by now. Never happened.


Yeah, we're not exactly living like the Jetsons... or Back to the Future for that matter...lol


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Why would uber want to pay for driverless cars? They already have a fleet of cars that they paid zero dollars for.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

humandriver said:


> Ford just announced a new research & development center in Silicon Valley. Nissan announced their goal of building a commercially available fully autonomous vehicle by 2020. Until these things come into fruition we still vote with our hard earned dollars. I encourage anyone who is making a living behind the wheel to put their money where all our livelihoods are and not support car companies who invest in these technologies.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> Maybe a need to save my pennies and buy a Dodge Challenger Hellcat and save it for when this day comes...lol


Robots build them. 
Robots drive them. 
Robots will come for you carbon based life form, and snuff you out. 
Useless eater. 
You are no longer needed. 
Surplus stock. 
Outdated inventory. 
Liquidation time. 
Pray for a solar flare to destroy the powergrid with an E. M. P. 
It is your only chance.


----------



## MaGicMiKe (Oct 20, 2015)

I think it will be awhile before anything serious happens. Tesla's driverless mode has been getting hacked, computers can't read the mind of a human driver, and make judgement calls. It's new and not perfected. It's not happening today, but it's on it's way.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

IckyDoody said:


> Why would uber want to pay for driverless cars? They already have a fleet of cars that they paid zero dollars for.


Exactly, that's the secret of Uber's success. No one ever thought of operating a transportation company without actually maintaining a fleet of vehicles until now.

On the other hand, self driving cars are the future, they'll cut down on the amount of roads and parking garages needed, hedging your investment with a bet on self-drivers seems prudent.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Investors will supply UBER with fleets of driverless cars for a 75% skim from each one. 
They will operate 24-7.


----------



## Jack Pavlov (Nov 7, 2015)

Did anyone else sense a reference to Jay and Silent bob strike back? Haha

I opened this thread and expected to see a troll or joke, and was saddened to see fellow members of the human race make uneducated vocalizations of their opinions (which they can rightfully have).


----------

